# My Primera



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

That's hawt. Looks great, I love the wheels and the audio setup looks great. Very tasteful and sporty. :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

NICE sound set-up in the back.. still gotta finish it but the housing looks REALLY great! BTW needs m0ar pics of blue valve cover :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

did you paint your car from white to silver? or is the lighting of the engine pics just not getting the color? very nice setup btw..


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

do they uh, sell these in the states?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Freakin' awesome!! Very nice job....clean and to the point type of car. Looks like the US' Infiniti G20.....but with a 1.6.


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

cheers for the comments peeps...i like it... :thumbup: 

Yup it's pretty much the same as the Infiniti G20...they only came with SR20's though but for insurance purposes i needed a lower spec so the 1.6 had to do...

a close up of that valve cover for you...  










and i've still goto to order all my audio yet..and i've got me first show on sunday...darn...!

oh and it is just plain silver....just a well polished highly shiny silver...


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Lovin the car, 5 door G20, that's hot. Love the audio set-up is that fiberglass or painted wood? Keep up the good work, hope the show works out.


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> Lovin the car, 5 door G20, that's hot. Love the audio set-up is that fiberglass or painted wood? Keep up the good work, hope the show works out.


It's all painted MDF mate...not sure whether or not i'm going to keep it like that at the moment or change it round for 2 x 12" at the moment..it's set up for a 13" sub which is a bit awkward...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Thats a wicked ride guy, keep it up. BTW, that side shot, kinda makes it look like a bmw.  Also, I notice what looks like a dyno run. What #'s you gettin?


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

i've had a couple of people say it looks like a beemer from the side and am not too sure i like that..lol..think it's the wheels...  

yeah got it dyno'd in feb..apparantly it wasn't a particuarly favourable RR...but i got 107bhp which i don't think is bad for my mods personally but would of liked to have seen 110...but i've recently fitted a decat and done me timing so hopefully get it redynod soon and see what i get...but i've got (well what i think is) a stonking torque curve...

the dyno sheet is here...Click


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
I love the P series cars. It's a shame the new primera is so big. I loved it in BTCC.

Seth


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

aye...










sex on rims...and over 300bhp NA....ouch... :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea man i love your car and the setup


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

A hatch primera with a 1.6? I didnt even know those existed hahah. Trunk install is badass.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

love the car, wheels, sound system... it looks great!

btw what color is your valve cover painted? that looks like the exact color i want to match my car  thanks!


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

http://www.midwayautosupply.com/detailedproductdescription.asp?2463

that one....plastikote metal flake blue...


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

oh shit thats not powdercoated? good job man!!


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> oh shit thats not powdercoated? good job man!!


Nope hand sprayed mate...just left unlaquered...gives a better finish in my eyes...


----------

